# Pregnant Shrimp!



## easternlethal (Mar 28, 2014)

I noticed today that one of my amano shrimps are pregnant. However, being a first time aquarium owner I have not bred any shrimp before and would like some advice. 

My main concern is how to protect my fry from the resident tetras, guppies and CAE in the tank. Ideally I would prefer not to remove the shrimp because a) I only have a spare 1 gallon tank and am not confident about my abilities to maintain the correct water conditions in such a small tank for the shrimp b) my room temperature is 80-86 degrees which may be too hot (my current tank has a chiller operating at 80 degrees).

So my questions are: 
- would the current plants in my tank provide sufficient hiding spots for the fry? If not shall I buy more cover (more plants?) or isolate the pregnant shrimp by putting them in a separate smaller basket that attaches to the inside of the tank?
- do I need to cover up my inlet? I have do!agua inlet which is strong enough to occasionally suck up ramhorn and small pond snails. 

suggestions please!


----------



## easternlethal (Mar 28, 2014)

after doing some reading it seems that amano shrimps are very difficult to breed so i probably won't do anything..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

Amano shrimps need saltwater for the larvae to survive.
Try cherry shrimps instead.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

how hard is your water? amano larvae can survive in very hard water or brackish/salt water


----------



## easternlethal (Mar 28, 2014)

i have cherry shrimps too but they don't seem to be as romantic as the amanos.. i think they don't like my co2, which i plan to decrease as soon as my HCs grow enough. also unfortunately my water is pretty soft (kh=6). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

